# Other > Fun and games >  DWD Movie night Thread!

## Jaquaia

I'm watching Strictly Ballroom again. Netflix isn't working and I can't be arsed to change the disc.

----------

Suzi (21-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Good choice!

----------


## Jaquaia

It's a film I never get bored of. I've watched it about 10 times in the month since I bought it.

----------


## Jaquaia

Dirty Dancing is another I can watch over and over.

----------


## Suzi

Yeah!!! We all need to meet up for a movie night!

----------


## Jaquaia

That sounds like an epic plan!

----------


## Paula

I made my kids watch all the films I loved as a teenager. Obviously Dirty Dancing is one, Pretty Woman, Ghost ...

----------


## Jaquaia

Yes!!!! Pretty Woman!!!! Getting a bit bored of Ghost as my mum is always putting it on, which wouldn't be so bad if it was the full film but it's always halfway through...

----------


## Suzi

lol I haven't seen it in years.. 

Can we also have The Princess Bride?

----------


## magie06

I'm going off track somewhat and suggesting The Goonies. A good laugh out loud film.

----------

S deleted (22-05-18)

----------


## OldMike

I like National Lampoons Christmas Vacation, I know very silly but it makes me laugh  :(giggle):

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm not sure if I've seen The Princess Bride! Love the Goonies and National Lampoons!

----------


## Suzi

I love it! 





OO Labyrinth!

----------


## OldMike

Oh I have seen the Princess Bride that clip brought it all back with Peter Falk as grampa. Beautiful heartwarming story thanks for the clip Suzi.

----------

Suzi (22-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

OO Jaq, shall I take these movie related posts and stick them in a DWD Movie night thread?

----------


## Jaquaia

Oooh! There's an idea!!!

I LOVE Labyrinth!!! One of my all time favourite films

----------


## Suzi

And mine.. And Cool Runnings!

ETA New thread made  :O:

----------

magie06 (22-05-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?

----------


## magie06

Hunch back hair ball of LA.

----------


## S deleted

Shawshank Redemption 
Lost Boys
Highlander 
Aladdin
Beaches
54
There’s Something About Mary.

----------


## magie06

Naked gun 2 1/2. Much better than the first one.

----------


## Jaquaia

Never seen Beaches or 54...

Magie, have to ever read the end titles? They're hilarious!!!

----------


## S deleted

You’ve never seen Beaches? Oh mate, how did you miss that? Serious tear jerker.

----------


## Jaquaia

I have no idea!!! I've not even seen half of the marvel movies that are out...

----------


## S deleted

I watched Thor Ragnorok the other week and apart from the eye candy I wasn’t overly impressed.

----------


## Suzi

You have to have seen Beaches!!! It's a classic!

----------


## Jaquaia

Nope! There are so many films I probably should have seen that I haven't

----------


## magie06

> Never seen Beaches or 54...
> 
> Magie, have to ever read the end titles? They're hilarious!!!


Yes. It's one movie that I laughed so much, that I had an asthma attack. And I think the only movie that I didn't leave the theater until the very end credit.

----------


## Paula

The Full Monty. I was 7 months pregnant with Katie when I went to see this at the cinema. I laughed so hard one lady was convinced Id gone into labour!

----------

S deleted (22-05-18)

----------

